# Introduction



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi all.
My name is Ken. My wife and self have a home we built in Manila some 30 years ago.
It is now time to retire so we have purchased land in Taysan Batungas to build a new 
home. Manila was o.k. for short holidays but i find it to polluted and crowded now so 
it"s of to a very rural area. Having spent all of my working life in the construction
and domestic building industries i have no problem with building a house but would like to hear from anyone who has built a home in the last 2 years. After taking 1 year to get the final purchase of land cleared i now have to get plans for house approved. Any advise would be appreciated. 

Aussi Ken


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Search for "My Philippine Life" . It's a good read about the trials and tribulations one person went through in the process of building their retirement home in Tigbuan on the Island of Panay. Interesting read and some very good info as to how to deal with some local problems. My Wife & I are also in the process, having acquired a lot and just recently having a fence built. We are in Iloilo on Panay.

Fred


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Most things you need to know as Fred said above.

Building a Philippine House – Index |


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy Ken and welcome,

Sounds like you're about ready for the big move. I've never known buildings to have to be approved in the construction process here. There is little in the way of building or even fire codes to meet; especially in the area where you have chosen to live.

I have a friend that lives quite far North and East of you there in Australia. He lives up to the West of Bowen in the tiny town of Collinsville. Great people that love it here in the islands but only come once or twice a year on trips. Something to do with loosing retirement benefits if out of OZ for more than 6 weeks or so.


Again, welcome

Jet Lag


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Fred 
I have seen all the house building you suggest all have very good advise I am looking for someone who lives in Batungas area so i can get an idea of prices there. As we are not far from a large concrete batching plant i would like to get some idea of ready mix prices. Ihave seen to much concrete mixed by hand.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Have it your way*



aussi ken said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Ken. My wife and self have a home we built in Manila some 30 years ago.
> It is now time to retire so we have purchased land in Taysan Batungas to build a new
> home. Manila was o.k. for short holidays but i find it to polluted and crowded now so
> ...


Our house is home made designed by both my and my wife, I don't care for the local yocal designs that make the house look like a mansion but inside it's a crypt so basically it's a facade house for a large ego, we built our house to live in that also includes hand made shelves, entertainment and computer desk, also made huge also had huge steel sliding doors made for larger access to the home, steel windows with bars another plus. I did make sure the concrete pillars were made with bar reinforcement, just find a good crew and go to it...ha haaa man I don't deal with any professionals unless you can work out a good deal and get a recommendation from another expat familiar with Western ways that's not me anymore.

My recommendation of house, I'd build your home like they do in Guam and are now starting to do here and thats a concrete roof, it's no fun losing your roof even those fancy ones. Make the home completely self sufficient if money allows, your own water well with manual pump and then run a line to the house (electric pump), heavy duty pipes forget the PVC stuff and if possible make provisions to stick a large water tank on top of the roof facing the sun so what a savings on hot water, the well water is for flushing, washing clothes and showers, add some tree's around the house to keep it cooler, plant them deep in the ground.

I'm not far from you I live on the lower edge of Laguna de Bay, you picked a very nice spot to relax in, I get my Baroko coffee beans from Batangas.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

aussi ken said:


> Hi all.
> My name is Ken. My wife and self have a home we built in Manila some 30 years ago.
> It is now time to retire so we have purchased land in Taysan Batungas to build a new
> home. Manila was o.k. for short holidays but i find it to polluted and crowded now so
> ...


You will definitely need permits. here is a website for Batangas. 

How to Get a Building Permit in the Philippines – Requirements Cebu, Manila, Cavite, Pampanga, Batangas, Bulacan, Laguna, Tagaytay - Philippines ConstructionPhilippines Construction

A short cut to paying for the architect/architectural drawings is tell the wife to speak to the city engineer who issues the permit and ask if he has existing drawings/plans that is close enough to what you plan to build and use that to submit as your plan. Your finished house need not be IAW the initial drawings. 

Get water/electricity meter on the property. while you are waiting for the wall/house permit. Get a well dug etc. bamboo shade hut or a bang house for the workers. An outhouse.

I bought a used 1 bagger, welding machine, all the power tools then hired my own guys to do the work. Purchased all the material on our own.

It will be an interesting experience


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone i will take all your advice on board. As i have built houses in Papua NewGunia i
have experienced earth quakes and cyclones the worst was 7.6 on the scale when i was on the second floor of a half built house. The new house is designed to with stand more than this.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*How many workers fired?*



pakawala said:


> You will definitely need permits. here is a website for Batangas.
> 
> How to Get a Building Permit in the Philippines â€“ Requirements Cebu, Manila, Cavite, Pampanga, Batangas, Bulacan, Laguna, Tagaytay - Philippines ConstructionPhilippines Construction
> 
> ...


How many of your crews or members were fired... I'm curious, we went through 3 crews and fired two guys, yes interesting story for sure. After work did they expect you to buy the booze and food?


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

As we have a large goat shed on the property i will fix this up for workers. I intend to put a nipa hut on site for my wife and self during build. I have plenty of experience with P I workers having worked with them in P N G. No problems, more from out laws (in laws) I hope the move will get us far enough away from them.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> How many of your crews or members were fired... I'm curious, we went through 3 crews and fired two guys, yes interesting story for sure. After work did they expect you to buy the booze and food?


One, a Mason. He wasn't fired, he just wasn't asked to return.  

I've been lucky, have known the guys for years. They are good, honest workers, live in the next Barangay. . No to the food and booze.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

aussi ken said:


> A I intend to put a nipa hut on site for my wife and self during build.


Good Idea. I had them partially do one of the guest bedrooms (with a window AC) as the first room in the house and we stayed there during the build.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*great link !*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Most things you need to know as Fred said above.
> 
> Building a Philippine House – Index |


looked over your link ....
thank you .


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pakawala said:


> Good Idea. I had them partially do one of the guest bedrooms (with a window AC) as the first room in the house and we stayed there during the build.


How do you seal a room in a nipa hut for AC use?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How do you seal a room in a nipa hut for AC use?


Plywood etc. Many ways. Some do it. Same with bamboo


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Really thinking about this nipa hut idea more for our getaway spot in Samar.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Really thinking about this nipa hut idea more for our getaway spot in Samar.


Lol.....dirty....bamboo is great.


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

I will get the house up to lock up stage as soon as possible then move in. I don't think wife will like to stay to long in nipa after all these years in a modern home


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How do you seal a room in a nipa hut for AC use?


We stayed in a nearby rental until the roof was installed and the bedroom was part of the interior of the house. It was the first room they did so we could stay there. It also served as a place to lock up the power tools. Most hardware stores have Steel Doors with deadbolts (for security)


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Best of luck mate, and be sure to write up the the blow by blow we would love to read it.


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

great idea. I was looking at putting a 20' container on site for all my power tools. I have plenty of experience with stolen tools working in Asia and PNG


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> How do you seal a room in a nipa hut for AC use?


Most use Marine plywood, but you may consider using HardieFlex HardieFlexâ„¢ sheet | James Hardie for the walls. Different thickness is available. The cost is similar to marine plywood the framing is cheaper than lumber framing. HardiFlex is Fireproof, Termite, Waterproof, etc.






I noticed the guy from the website - Building a Philippine House Building a Philippine House – Index | installed a HardiFlex Ceiling with beveled the edges. That was a nice design idea. The guys installed our ceiling as depicted in this video. 






Another thought for a Nipa House is construct the master bedroom with concrete walls/floor/steel door/wire mesh above the ceiling/a safe welded to the floor. This way you have at least 1 secure room to secure your valuables and feel safer as you sleep.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

aussi ken said:


> great idea. I was looking at putting a 20' container on site for all my power tools. I have plenty of experience with stolen tools working in Asia and PNG


A friend suggested that I do that and also live in it until we could transfer to the house. I saw a hotel near the Astrodome when i was in Tacloban that was stacking them up 4 high in different designs and making them into rooms. Also, many of the PNP stations are converting them and using them as their facility.


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

I did convert a lot of containers in P N G these were for mining camp accommodation
fitted with A C and a en suite. Have seen a number converted to houses here in Auss.


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Lanhawk I will keep you posted on progress. First have to clear the land. Goat shed almost covered
in bush found 7 goats guess they belong to previous owner he lives in U K that was the problem with land purchase. Have some coffee trees so we have a start Goat curry for dinner.


----------



## aussi ken (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes the goverment make it hard you can only travel out of the country if you receive a goverment pension


----------

